# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  آیا طراحان سوالات کنکور کتابای بازار رو بررسی می کنند؟!

## Mr.Dr

سلام به همه
دبیر شیمیمون گفت که طراح سوالات کنکور میان کتابای معروف بازار (گاج، الگو، مبتکران، خیلی سبز، فار، مهروماه، دریافت و ...) رو بررسی می کنند. و همیشه سوالاتی با تیپ جدید میسازند. که تو اون کتابا نباشه! آیا واقعیت داره؟!

----------


## eli94

> سلام به همه
> دبیر شیمیمون گفت که طراح سوالات کنکور میان کتابای معروف بازار (گاج، الگو، مبتکران، خیلی سبز، فار، مهروماه، دریافت و ...) رو بررسی می کنند. و همیشه سوالاتی با تیپ جدید میسازند. که تو اون کتابا نباشه! آیا واقعیت داره؟!


فک کنم حرفشون درست باشه..بهر حال هر سال سوالاتی میاد که کنکوریارو غافلگیر کنه

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

من یکی که میگم نه

این طراحا بیکار نیستن که بیان این همه کتابو بررسی کنن بعد 4تاسوال بدن واسه کنکور....

به نظر من این طراحا فرشته های عذابی هستند که خدا برای عذاب دادن ما فرستاده :Y (717):

----------


## eli94

اتفاقا چون بیکارن میان همچین کاری میکنن..نه حق چاپ کتاب دارن نه تدریس..یکسالم وقت دارن ...مثلا طرح 35 تا سوال شیمی چقد زمان میگیره؟ایا 12 ماه؟ اینا قبلش همه کتابارو بررسی میکنن ..زرنگتر از منو شمان

----------


## ali.facori

*سلام به همه

شک نکنید که نمیان بررسی کنن اصلا کاری به اینا ندارن اونا سوالیی طرح میکنن برای سنجش درک وفهم دانش اموز پدر کشتگی که ندارن با کسی 

میخوان اینو تو مغزه ماها بچپونن درسو بفهمید تحیلیلو تجزیه کنید نه اینکه اک بند نگه دارید مغزو فقط شروع کنید مطالبو بچپنید تو مغزتون 

حتی تو سوال های حفظی توی کنکور حفضیات طرف رو نمیسنجن درکشو میسنجن وگرنه جای خالی میدادن میگفتن بنویس به جای تست زدن

90درصد کنکور رو جوری طرح میکنن که بشه حل کرد 10 درصدشم طراح سخت و پیچیده وجاهایی مبهم طرح میکنن که داوطلب یا غلط بزنه یا بترسه کلا نزنه

وگرنه همه 100 درصد میزنن همه درسارو

در مورد شیمی امسالم عرض کنم شیمی سخت نشده بلکه مثل زیست باید خط به خط و شکلا رو بررسی کنید وتسلط پیدا کنی مطمئن باشید تو این کنکور 94 هم سوالا یکم سطحش میره بالاتر پس سخت کار کنید*

----------


## _ZAPATA_

سوالات کنکور چگونه طراحی می شوند؟
کار سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور تنها برگزاری آزمون سراسری ورود به دانشگاه ها نیست. این سازمان حدود ۶۰ آزمون دیگر را هم برای سازمان ها و موسسات دیگر برگزار می کند. اما کنکور دانشگاه ها مهم ترین وظیفه ای است که سازمان سنجش بر عهده دارد. آزمون کاردانی به کارشناسی، آزمون کارشناسی ارشد و آزمون استخدام کشوری از دیگر آزمون هایی است که سازمان سنجش اجرای آن را بر عهده دارد.
آزمون سراسری تنها آزمون از میان این ۶۰ آزمون است که سوالاتش از روی منابعی که قبلاً اعلام شده طرح می شود. دانش آموزان می دانند که تست های کنکور از میان چه کتاب هایی انتخاب می شود و تنها همان کتاب های درسی را می خوانند. اما در دیگر آزمون ها، داوطلبان نمی دانند که سوالات از کدام کتاب ها طرح می شوند و تنها سرفصل موارد امتحانی را می دانند. چند سالی است که سازمان سنجش برای طراحی سوالات آزمون سراسری از بانک سوالات استفاده می کند. 
برخلاف افسانه رایجی که در اذهان مردم است و می گوید طراحان سوال به جایی نامعلوم برده می شوند و روزها و هفته ها پشت درهای بسته و در قرنطینه سوالات را طرح می کنند، زمان طرح سوال های کنکور سراسری یک دوره خاص نیست. 
طراحان سوال در تمام طول سال به طراحی تست های کنکور مشغولند و این تست ها را به سازمان سنجش می دهند تا آنها به بانک سوالات وارد کنند. طراحان به مکان های مخصوصی از سازمان سنجش می روند که ورود هرکسی به آنجا ممنوع است و سوال ها را می نویسند و تحویل می دهند.
این طراحان هم ممکن است دبیر دبیرستان های سراسر کشور باشند و هم استاد دانشگاه. نهادهای آموزشی چون وزارت آموزش و پرورش و دانشگاه ها طراحان خود را به سازمان سنجش معرفی می کنند. این سازمان مدتی با طراحان به طور آزمایشی کار می کند و در حین کار توانایی و شخصیت فردی آنها را می سنجد. پس از اینکه صلاحیت عمومی و تخصصی طراحان تایید شد، آنها را به گروه های مخصوص درسی مربوط به هر فرد وارد می کنند.
در سازمان سنجش هر درس، گروه مخصوص دارد که سوالات آن درس را طرح می کنند. مثلاً گروه ریاضی، شیمی یا ادبیات هر یک از این گروه ها ۲۰ تا ۳۰ نفر عضو دارند. تست هایی را که در این گروه ها طرح می شوند، یک کمیته پنج، شش نفره متشکل از طراحان با سابقه هر درس بازبینی می کنند و سپس اجازه اضافه شدن آن تست ها را به بانک سوالات می دهند. به این ترتیب بانک سوالات هر درس به تدریج در طول سال پربارتر می شود. 
در این بانک همیشه چندهزار سوال وجود دارد و هر سال نیز به تعداد آن افزوده می شود. این بانک سوالات را در کامپیوتر مرکزی سازمان سنجش که به شدت از آن مراقبت می شود نگه می دارد. موارد امنیتی نیز طوری لحاظ شده است که به محض دسترسی غیرقانونی به کامپیوتر اطلاعات درون آن پاک شود.
هنگامی که وقت برگزاری آزمون سراسری می رسد، مسوولان برگزاری از میان بانک سوالات برای هر درس چندبرابر تعداد مورد نیاز تست بیرون می آورند. این تست ها باید با موارد حذفیات کتاب های درسی در هر سال که از قبل به دانش آموزان اعلام می شود، تطبیق داده شوند. هرگاه مسوولان مطمئن شدند که تست ها از موارد حذف شده کتاب های درسی نیست، آن را برای چاپ در دفترچه های سوال برمی گزینند.
برای بالا بردن ضریب امنیتی کنکور، چند دسته سوال به کمیته ای در سازمان سنجش تحویل داده می شود و آن کمیته با قرعه کشی یک دسته از آنها را انتخاب می کند و برای چاپ در دفترچه های سوال به چاپخانه می سپارد. چاپ دفترچه های کنکور یک ماه طول می کشد. دفترچه ها در چاپخانه سازمان سنجش در کرج چاپ می شوند و ۵۰ تا ۶۰ کارگر شبانه روز حدود ۵ میلیون دفترچه سوال کنکور را چاپ می کنند. مسوولان سازمان سنجش مراقبند که این چاپخانه در این یک ماه کوچک ترین منفذی به بیرون نداشته باشد. 
ساختمان چاپخانه نیز از سوی سه نهاد وزارت اطلاعات، حراست سازمان سنجش و نیروی انتظامی حفاظت می شود. دفترچه ها پس از چاپ در کیسه های مخصوصی پلمب می شوند و به مراکز سازمان سنجش در استان ها فرستاده می شوند.
از این مرحله به بعد است که حفاظت از امنیت کنکور به دلیل گستردگی کار بسیار مشکل تر می شود. با این حال مسوولان سازمان سنجش اعلام کرده اند که در صورت به وجود آمدن هر مشکلی، قادرند با یک ماه تاخیر و با استفاده از بانک سوالات، کنکور را دوباره برگزار کنند. این اتفاق البته تا به حال نیفتاده است.
پس از برگزاری کنکور هم سازمان سنجش برای جلوگیری از تقلب پاسخنامه ها را با هم تطبیق می دهد. اگر پاسخنامه هایی پیدا شوند که کاملاً شبیه هم باشند، سازمان سنجش هر دو را متقلب می شناسد و محرومیت هایی را هم برای این کار در نظر گرفته است.
چند سالی است که سازمان سنجش برای استاندارد کردن تست ها تلاش هایی کرده و تمایل داشته است که با همین تست های کنکور بتواند بهتر دانش داوطلبان را بسنجد. پنج گزینه ای کردن تست ها یا طراحی سوال هایی با پاسخ های یک کلمه ای راه حل هایی بوده که سازمان سنجش به آنها فکر کرده اما هنوز نتوانسته آنها را عملی کند. 
اگر طرح حذف کنکور هم اجرایی شود دیگر عمر کنکور به چنین تغییراتی قد نمی دهد. روان سنجی و پیش آزمون کردن سوالات کنکور هم برنامه ای بود که سازمان سنجش در نظر داشت انجام دهد. پیش آزمون همان کاری است که در آزمون تافل هم برای استاندارد شدن تست ها انجام می شود. باید دید با حذف کنکور سراسری دانشگاه ها باز هم سازمان سنجش به فکر چنین راه حل هایی است یا به همان روش های سنتی در دیگر آزمون های خود بسنده می کند.







منبع : روزنامه شرق

----------


## soghrat

اتفاقا کنکور چیز شیرینی هستش من برای کنکور ازمایشی ها هم شوق وذوق دارم

----------


## Mostafa7

آخـر ما نفهمیدیم چطوری سوالای کنکور رو طرح میکنن 
ولی انگار یه بانک سوالات از پیش طراحی شده دارن که توسط یه گروه طراحی شده 
و هر سال میان از اون گزینش میکنن سوالات رو ! 
اینی هم که دبیر شما گفته به نظرم درسته سعی میکنن چیزهای جدیدی هم تو کنکور ابداع کنن ولی تیپ بسیاری از سوالات تغییر زیادی نمیکنه

----------


## Prison Break

اصلا اینطور نیست... یه سری آیتم های خاص داره. بیکار نیستن بشینن کتاب هارو چک کنن و مثل اونا سوال ندن. 
اولین چیزی که سعی می کنن جدیدا اینه که سوالات خیلی شبیه سال های گذشته نباشه و کمی فرق کنه. ضمن اینکه یه گروه خاص سوال طرح می کنن. مثلاً 100 نفر آدم نفری 3 تا سوال میدن. میشه 300 تا سوال واسه شیمی. از این 300 تا 35 تاش میشه سوال کنکور بعد تایید و باقی سوالات دیگه مثل قلم چی توی بانک سوال نمی مونه و برای سال های بعد استفاده نخواهد شد

----------


## soghrat

دکتر توکلی وخدایی همیشه میگن قرنطینه میشه حالا خبرگذاری شرق میگه نمیشه؟امتحان نهایی هم قرنطینه میشه

----------


## fara

اگه نگاه کنن کتابارو اینقدر شباهت نیست مثلا شیمی مبتکران یا ریاضی مبتکران چطور مطابقت داره؟
این هارو که دیگه خودمون داریم میبینیم

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

تا حالا شده سوالا داخل مراکز سازمان سنجش استان ها لو بره؟؟؟؟یا 2تا پاسخ نامه پیدا شه که

کامل شبیه هم باشه؟؟؟با این حکومتی که سر جلسه کنکور وجود داره؟؟؟؟

----------


## mona_sh365

منم شنیدم که بانک سوال دارن و بیشتر از کتابای درسی  سوال طرح می کنن و نزدیکای کنکور تو قرنطینه می رن

----------


## saeid_NRT

منم شنيدم که سوالات از سراسر کشور ميرسه دستشون و اونا گلچين ميکنن سوالارو. ولي اينکه کتابا رو بررسي کن بعيده. 
من سوالات کنکور رو که بررسي ميکردم متوجه شدم که تو سوالا طراح اصلن دنبال چيز تازه و پيچيده اي نيس. بلکه همون مفاهيم ساده کتابو با چنان ظرافتي طرح ميکنن هم سخت به نظر بياد هم شيک و استاندارد.
واقعا سوالاي کنکور عالين و يه جورايي خاصن.

----------


## Mr.Dr

در ضمن دبیر شیمیمون گفت که (فک کنم سال 90) چند تا سوال شیمی ازشون خواستن که اونم براشون فرستاده بعد از اون سوالا 2 تاش تو کنکور اومده. یعنی اینکه این سوالات میره تو بانکشون بعد از اونجا گزینش میکنن

----------


## roshana

> آخـر ما نفهمیدیم چطوری سوالای کنکور رو طرح میکنن 
> ولی انگار یه بانک سوالات از پیش طراحی شده دارن که توسط یه گروه طراحی شده 
> و هر سال میان از اون گزینش میکنن سوالات رو ! 
> اینی هم که دبیر شما گفته به نظرم درسته سعی میکنن چیزهای جدیدی هم تو کنکور ابداع کنن ولی تیپ بسیاری از سوالات تغییر زیادی نمیکنه



تو زمان قدیم (پدربزرگم) که ایشون طراح کنکور بود گفت
سوالا رو چند نفر از بهترینا طراحی میکنن و با بحث و گفت و گو
طی 25 روز روشون کار میکنن و تو اون مدت کسی حق نداره 
باهاشون حرف بزنه و دو تا بادیگارد دارن !! (چه حالی داره ها)
و این که قبلش یه دفترچه ی گنده ی قوانین رو باید بخونن تا هر
سوال بیخودی طرح نکنن !!


پ.ن :: البته الان تعداد زیادی شرکت دارن و خودشون هم شاید ندونن
قراره طراح بشن (واسه امنیت !!)

----------


## n1ma

اقا من یه بار یکی از دبیرام نحوه سوال برای کنکور رو توضیح داد .......خودش از بهترین های لرستانه
اصلا احتمال اومدن سوال از یه دبیر خیلی کمه 
برای همین هیچکس قبل از کنکور نمیگه فلان سوال ۱۰۰ درصد میاد

----------


## simin11

بعید میدونم طراحان کنکور بیان سوالات کتابای کنکوری رو بررسی کنن ولی معمولا سوالات هر سال مشابهت هایی با سال های قبل دارن به لحاظ تیپ بندی مخصوصا توی درس ریاضی تجربی که با تسلط روی سوالات داخل و خارج چند سال اخیر به سادگی میشد بالای 40 زد.

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

اینطوری که نیست 10 تا استاد شیمی یا زیست یا ... بشینین تو یه اتاق بهشون بگن حالا برا فردا سوال طرح کنین ! 

از هر معلم نمونه یا معروف یا استاد دانشگاه معروف یه رشته تو هر شهر یا بعضی شهر ها میگن که یه دونه سوال از فلان مبحث طرح کن واسمون یا ایمیل کنید یا پست کنید...

اونایی که ما میگیم طراح فقط سوالاتو انتخاب میکنین از بین اونایی که اون دبیرا فرستادن ! اینه که دیگه مثل قبل کلید سوالات لو نمیره و معلوم نیست چه سوالی بیاد...البته منم اینو

شنیدم و احتمال درست بودنشم زیاده به نظرم

----------


## Parsaff

به نظرم نگاه میکنه کتاب های کمک اموزشی رو نگاه هم نکنه دقیقا میدونه باید طرف چه قدر تست زده باشه تا بتونه پاسخ بده

----------


## zahed.

قطعا رصد میکنن اونام باید به روز باشن مخصوصا آزمون آزمایشی ها معروف رو

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

بعضی مواقع احساس میکنم مسعود جعفری طراح شیمیه کنکوره :Y (456):

----------


## zahed.

تو بقیه درسا چطور کدوم استاد رو احساس میکنید تستاش شبیه کنکوره 
ولی فکرنکنم طراحان بازار کنکور رو بکنن طراح تستای کنکور همه دنبال معروف شدن و پولن که اگه طراح کنکورم باشن قطعا طوری سوالات رو انتخاب میکنن که کپی سوالات خودشون باشه و نهایتا اون پی دی اف هایی که همه میزارن البته اون موقعه با نام شباهت های ریز به ریز  و کلمه به کلمه احتمالا

----------


## mehrdadns

ببینید اینطوریه که به اشخاص قابل اعتماد ( حالا هر کی دبیر باشه استاد باشه ) میگن فرضا 5 تا سوال از این مباحث طرح کنید . بعد اون دبیرم قطعا کتابای کمک درسی و فراتر از اونارو خونده دیگه . مثلا فرض کن یک شخصی دبیر زیسته و حتما از کتابای کمک آموزشی استفاده کرده تو کار خودش .  بعد که سنجش سوالاتو جمع کرد تیم هر درس میشینن سوالاتو بررسی می کنن و اگه تغییری داشت تغییرش میدن . تستارو انتخاب می کنن .

----------


## Saturn8

Up

----------


## alig99270

با سوالای ریاضی 1400 فهمیدیم کتاب درسیم نمیبینن :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
چه برسه کمک درسی

----------


## امید خان

> سلام به همه
> دبیر شیمیمون گفت که طراح سوالات کنکور میان کتابای معروف بازار (گاج، الگو، مبتکران، خیلی سبز، فار، مهروماه، دریافت و ...) رو بررسی می کنند. و همیشه سوالاتی با تیپ جدید میسازند. که تو اون کتابا نباشه! آیا واقعیت داره؟!


قبلنا که تمام کتابا بازارو بررسی میکردن و سوالای خوبشو با شباهت زیاد بهمون سوال یا متن منبعه میدادن.یه سالی فک کنم 96 هست که یه سوال زیستش دقیقا متن یه منبع معروف بازاره.
الان اما نه دیگه.یکم پخته تر عمل میکنن و بی رحمتر.
یعنی کنکور نظام جدید که تا الان من چیزی ندیدم بین سوالایی که از خود کنکور جدیده و بین سوال تالیفیها هست.شباهتی ندارن با هیچکدوم منبعای که دارم مثل Iq مبتکران دریافت خ سبز الگو

----------


## itsamirn

والا من نظرم اینه هرچیو چک نکنن قلمچی رو چک میکنن که هر سال دهنشو سرویس کنن و تطابق زیر بیست درصد باهاش داشته باشن :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## reza1401

*بله چک میکنن.چون میتونن از ایده های این کتابا استفاده کنن ولی خود تست یا مشابهش رو نمیدن.تازه وقتی طرح کردن یه گروه دیگه مسئول انتخاب سوال از بین اینایی که طرح شده هستن.اینکه سوالات یه درس یهو یه سال سخت میشه رو همین مبناست‌اونی که مسئول انتخاب سوال از بین طرح شده هاست تصمیم میگیره که سوالات سخت بیشتر گزینش بکنه یا متوسط.چون هرسالم تغییر میکنن اصلا نمیشه حدس زد انتخاب کننده سال بعد سلیقه اش با نفر قبلیش چقدر فرق داره.*

----------


## sea

طراحی کنکور پدر کشتگی عجیبی با راه حل های تستی اساتید و کتابا دارن میان سوالاتی رو طرح میکنن ظاهری  شبیه اونا ولی در واقعیت  اون تکنیک جواب نمیده

----------


## Black_Hawk

> طراحی کنکور پدر کشتگی عجیبی با راه حل های تستی اساتید و کتابا دارن میان سوالاتی رو طرح میکنن ظاهری  شبیه اونا ولی در واقعیت تلخ آستین و اون تکنیک جواب نمیده


پدر کشتگی ندارن این کار برای جدا کردن دانش اموز با تراز علمی بالا و دانش اموز کودکستانی که 3میده 2بدست میاره فک میکنه ریاضیش قویه(بجز کنکور خودم1400که مسخره بود)

----------


## AmirMorningstar

به نظرم بررسی میکنن. چون راحت چند قدم از کتاب ها و ازمون های بازار جلوترن. اگر میخواستن وصع فعلی موسسات کنکوری و سطح تست هاشونو آنالیز نکنن و واسه خودشون تو هپروت سیر کنن که واویلا میشد.

البته طراحای کنکور الان خودشون رو ارتقا دادن و همونطور که گفتم الان کتاب ها و موسسات رو بررسی میکنن برای اینکه ازشون جلوتر باشن، نه این که از ایده هاشون تقلید کنن.
ولی قدیم اینطوری نبود و طراحای کنکور انقدر زرنگ نشده بودن. و بعضی وقتا مستقیم از منابع کنکوری هم سوال میدادن. مثلا توی نظام قدیم خب بهمن بازرگانی یه غولی بود برای خودش.  و وقتی معلمای شیمی همه تو در و دیوار بودن و مشغول یه قل دو قل بازی کردن بودن ، اومد و همچین کتاب کولاکی با اون همه ایده خفن نوشت. یکی از ایده هاش روش نامگداری هیدروکربن ها بود. که البته روشش کاملا اشتباه و بر خلاف رفرنس های علمی بود. و طراح کنکور هم بی خبر از همه جا همون سوال رو یکی دو بار بار توی کنکور مطرح کرد و بعدش مجبور شد سوال رو تاثیر مثبت یا حذف کنه!

----------


## ha.hg

100درصد .
بالاخره اونا هم آدم هستن میبینن کنکوریا چه کتابایی بیشتر میخونن.

----------


## Hamid1066wrr

کتاب ها رو بررسی نکنن قطعا ازمون ها رو بررسی میکنن

----------


## Saturn8

اگه همین طور پیش بره طراح کنکور باید گند بزنه به عربی چون یه معلم پرطرفدار مثله آریان داره تو ریاضی ببینیم چی میشه.

----------


## mojtabamessi

سوال s و p معادله درجه دو تجربی داخل دقیقا یکی از سوالای کتاب iq حسابان رشته ریاضی بود 
کتاب ک خبه حتی شنیدم فیلمای اموزشی هم نگاه میکنن

----------


## Mohamad_R

*جدای این بحثا که عزیزان فرمودند 
یه چیز ذکر نشد! 

از سال 89 به سوالات نگاه کنین ، بعضا سوالات تکرار میشن و حتی ابیات ادبیات، طراح یا طراحان کنکور رو دست کم نگیرید برا 25 تا سوال عمومی 9 ماه فرصت دارن! هم خط فکری هرساله خودشون رو ساپورت میکنن هم روش های چلغوز دبیران عزیز رو کیک میکنن!
البته خریت های طراحای کنکور بی حد مرزه! 
دقیق یادم نیست ولی انگار ریاضی 96 یه سوالی داده بودن که دوتا جواب داشت و یکیش غیر قابل قبول بود ولی طراح  اســــکول نیومده بود ببینه تو معادله صادقه یا نه 

و همین کنکور 1400 و 99 چنتا سوال رو معلما پاسخنامه خواستن که از کجا میگی این گزینس! 


و اینکه من پارسال لایو های مقدم نیا رو میدیدم در خصوص تحلیل ریاضی ازمون تعاونی سنجش یبار یادمه گفت که این ازمون رو تشکر میکنم از طراحانش و میدونم که نگاه میکنن الان این لایو رو و..... اسمی نگفت از اونا ولی وقتی ازمونی به داغونی تعاونی سنجش طراحش وقت میکنه ببینه دستمایه خودش توسط دیگران چطور حل میشه و یا حتی به سخره گرفته میشه، طبیعتا برای ازمون بعدی میاد و اون سوراخ سمبه رو پر میکنه!

این برا طراح کنکور هم صادقه خب اونم آدمه و رشد میکنه ( البته در راستای گند زدن به اینده ما  )
طراح کنکور هم یه بار اومد دید سوالای کنکورشو تو تلوزیون و اپارات راه اندیشه با هر هر کر کر حل کردن دوبار اینو دید ، بار سوم جوری سوال میده که خودشم تو دام خودش میوفته ( مصداق سوال حذف شده امسال  )

و اینکه در اخر طراح کنکور زیاد احتیاج نداره کتابا و معلمارو مو به مو برسی کنه! 
همینکه تستای کنکور قبلی که خودش طرح کرده مبنای تدریس تموم معلما میشه سال بعد،و بیاد حل پر طرفدار ترینشون که ادعا داره تطابق 90  برسی کنه کافیه! یعنی طراح شیمی یه سرچی میزنه میبینه عه سوال فلان پارسال من رو فلان دبیر مشهور که براش شاخ میشکنن اینطور حل کرد ؟ یا کتابه براش روش سریعتر هم نوشته ؟ خب عب نداره میام یه تستی میدم دو پرسشی که نه بتونی تخمین بزنی نه فرقت با کسی که روش استوکیومتری تستی نمیره پیدا بشه!




*

----------


## mojtabamessi

البته بنظر من بعضی سوالا از قصد اشتباهه تا تمرکز ازبین ببره

----------


## samanrez

هم کتاب ها رو بررسی می کنن هم با مولف کتاب ها آشنا هستن طراح باید یه قدم از بقیه جلوتر باشه وگرنه کپی کتاب های کمک آموزشی میشه

----------

